# References From Other Customers



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If a person wants to talk to other buyers before they make their decision,would you supply them with the information? I've heard of some breeders supplying the information if requested,but others won't.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I was in the final stages of getting a pup(after meeting the breeder, but no deposit yet given) the breeder did provide me with several clients contact info for getting reference and sharing their experiences with the dogs they've purchased. I didn't request it, it was freely offered to me.
And I've been asked for reference info from potential clients. All communication was through e-mail and some gave their phone # in case I wanted to call. A few were thorough in their questions, wanting to know health, diet(sensitivities) and as much info as I could offer. 
Though, with my pups breeder everything is transparent, you can pretty much see it all on the website. 
No full owner names are used, but I trusted the information I was given and what I saw on the site confirmed it. I didn't feel the need to contact previous buyers.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I asked & was given a list of references. I did not contact all of them but did at least 3. My breeder asked me if she may add me to her reference list and I had no problem with that and have been contacted a few times.

I understand some could argue the breeder will give you buyers that are completely satisfied but for me talking to past buyers was a small part of my process.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't pay any attention to the testimonials on a website or bother to talk to previous buyers if offered contact information by the breeder. After all, nobody is going to offer the contact information for a customer that isn't happy, right? So if the information is being offered, I figure I can cut to the chase and guess the person will have positive things to say.
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sit said:


> I don't pay any attention to the testimonials on a website or bother to talk to previous buyers if offered contact information by the breeder. After all, nobody is going to offer the contact information for a customer that isn't happy, right? So if the information is being offered, I figure I can cut to the chase and guess the person will have positive things to say.
> Sheilah


Well, the person who isn't pleased will make the most noise. So if there is a disgruntled buyer, you should find their complaint fairly easily in a search on the net, if they went public with their complaining.


----------

